# ISO Bombproof Trail Horse for Mom



## ivyliv1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there I am currently looking to purchase a BOMBPROOF, trail horse that my mom can take with me on trails. I would prefer a stock type (quarter horse, Appaloosa, or palomino) or possibly a draft. No Arabs, Paints, or TWH. She'd prefer a gelding but is open to mares. I would like to find something that enjoys going through water, walks or jumps(when asked) over logs, no vices, sweet in the pasture, kid/husband friendly. Nothing fancy but I would like it to be registered if possible. Can be located in any of the following states: AL, MS, OR, NM, NV, NC, SC, GA, CA, WA, OK, TX, AZ, FL, NY, NJ, MA, or VA.


----------

